# aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015



## Bondex

Damit man sich mal informnieren kann was an der Ostseeküste so geht; egal ob auf Fehmarn oder Flensburg...., habe ich mal diesen Threat eröffnet.
Idealerweise wie immer mit reinschreiben:

Wer:
Wo:
wann:
Methode/Köder:
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur:
Anzahl der Fische:
Art der Fische:
Größen:
Besonderheiten:

Ich hoffe das wird hier bald richt schön voll. Ein dickes Petri Heil für 2015 wünscht Euch Björn|wavey:


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Dann werde ich mal anfangen!


Wer: Nur ich
Wo: Börgerende 
wann: 06.01. 10:30-12:30 Uhr
Methode/Köder: BB-jiggen / Kopyto 10cm 18gr in Or/Sw-getigert 
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4,5m / 250-350m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: bewölkt / 3-4 sso / L und W 4-5 Grad
Anzahl der Fische: 10
Art der Fische: Leo`s
Größen: 45-60cm  (sechs durften mit)
Besonderheiten: Aber Hallo! :q  Jungfernfahrt kann man als geglückt bezeichnen. Hammergeile Bisse und mein Boot fühlt sich auch sehr sicher an. Bestimmt noch mal 10 Aussteiger gehabt. Manchmal haben sie aber sofort nachgefasst und das direkt unter mir! Diese Bisse waren dann Hammerhart. Eine richtige Granate hat sich zwischen meinen Flossen gedreht wie ein Krokodil und ist dann abgetaucht und einen habe ich gar nicht bewegt bekommen, da hat man bloß die Kopfstöße gemerkt und dann ist er ausgeschlitzt. Aber ich bin trotzdem nur happy.
Mein Boot sah danach wie ausgekotzt aus.





sry, ist wohl im Überschwang bisschen viel geworden.


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: mefofänger+2 kumpel
Wo:westküste oh
wann:06.01.15
Methode/Köder: snaps,twister,spiro vom schlauchi+poton
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:4-15 m tiefe
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur:3grad luft, wind 3-5 bft
Anzahl der Fische:7 dorsch 5 mit + 2mefo schwimmen wieder
Art der Fische:
Größen:dorsch 58 - 71 cm / mefo ca 40 cm
Besonderheiten: super vorsichtige bisse


----------



## bensihari

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wo: Kieler Außenförde (Stollergrund)
wann: 07.01.15
Methode/Köder: Schleppen mit Trollinglöffeln
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 6-12 m Tiefe
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: 6 Grad Luft, 5 Grad Wasser, Wind 3-4 Bft
Anzahl/Art der Fische: viele Dorsche (viele zurückgesetzt) + 1 Mefo
Größen: Dorsch bis Mitte 70 cm / Mefo ca. 40 cm
Besonderheiten: War schon fast stressig! Die Dorsche standen auf allen Tiefen der Wassersäule und waren randvoll mit Krebsen und Wattwürmern. Leider nur einmal silber erwischt...


----------



## basstid

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Hi Leute,

die Eweiterung des "tröds" gefällt mir ja gleich überhaupt nicht. Ich finde BB und Yaks sind eine spezielle Kategorie und diese sollte nicht mit Bleiwerfern, Strandlatschern und Hochseekapitänen vermengt werden. Alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Da stimme ich Basstid voll zu. Zumal es in den jeweiligen Foren auch passendeThrööööts gibt. Gruß an die BBS Gemeinde!#h


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Herzlichen Dank für die tollen Infos. Es scheint ja jetzt gut was los zu sein an der Küste. Sobald das Wetter besser wird werde ich mich auch in mein Boot wagen und den Leos nachstellen. Weiß jemand was in Staberhuk gerade läuft? 

@ bassdid, @ Eichkind Ich finde es OK wenn man alles auf einen Blick findet. Gerade wenn man von außerhalb kommt, kann man sich dann schnell informieren wo gerade was geht. Sind die Mefos weiter draußen angelt man dann vielleicht nicht in der Brandung sondern besser vom BB. Wenn die Dorsche keine Fliege nehemn dann vielleicht den Pilker oder Gufi in 10 m Tiefe. Darauf will man sich doch einstellen wenn man sich auf den Weg macht. Man müßte man sich erst durch das halbe Anglerboard klicken alle Treats miteinander zu vergleichen. Das ist besonders umständlich wenn man noch dazu  mit dem Smartphone im Web ist, was ja auch immer Populärer wird. Die anderen Threats können doch problemlos parallel weiter laufen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Da hab ich den mich im Ton vergriffen...sorry !


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Meerforellenfan
Das hier ist ein öffentliches Forum in dem jeder Beiträge posten kann, Threats eröffnen darf und seine Meinung frei äussern darf. Argumentativ kann ich Bondex auch nicht folgen, zumal man sicher nicht mit Brandungsgeraffel auf Memo angelt oder seine Ausrüstung für alle Eventualitäten vom Boot, über Spinnfischen bis zur Pilkmontage dabei hat. 
Aber auch das kann jeder für sich entscheiden. ich halte es ebenfalls doppelt gemoppelt und hier ist nun mal der Bereich für Memo-Blech-Fliege und BB-Fischen. 
Aber um mit so einem Threat sein Ego aufzuwerten, halte ich für sehr weit her geholt. 

Seit gut alle gut miteinander!#h


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Stimmt , sorry


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Deichkind
Doppelt hält besser! Auf jeden Fall kann es nicht schaden. Und es ist doch Wurscht ob ich von Kajak. BB, Schlauchboot oder Kleinboot aus fische, oder? Kommt auf´s Gleich raus. Ich will damit nicht mein oder irgendjemanden anderens Ego aufwerten, verstehe auch Deine Stellungnahme dazu nicht.
Mir liegt es nur am Herzen einen guten Überblick über die Fangchancen an der Ostsee zusammen zu fassen. Klar angelt man nicht mit der Brandungsrute vom Boot oder umgekehrt. Aber das ist es ja gerade; so kann man zu Hause entscheiden was man an Equipment mit an die Küste nimmt und wohin man fährt.


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Bondex
Meine Stellungnahme bezog sich auf die Anmerkungen von Meerforellenfan.

Aber gut, jeder wie er mag. Denke das wird sich hier schnell klären durch Postings die einfach ausbleiben respektive in dem jeweiligen, passenden Forum gemacht werden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

jetzt weis ich gar nicht, wo ich meine Nicht-Fänge posten soll...


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

kannst Du ruhig hier machen. Auch Nichtffänge sind interessant bzw informativ.


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: ich
Wo: Rerik
wann: 18.01.2015, 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Belly-Boat / Pilker, Gummifisch
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4 - 7,5 m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Schnee, Regen / Süd 4 / 2ºC
Anzahl der Fische: 0
Art der Fische: - 
Größen: -
Besonderheiten: nur Seesterne und Seegras blieben am Haken hängen


----------



## Malla

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Komisch, hab Dich nicht gesehen. War von 15-16:30 am Parkplatz Teufelsschlucht in Rerik, hatte bei 4-5 m. 11 Dorsche um 60 cm. War richtig nett. 
Gebissen auf rote Gufi, besser aber Springefliege und Kupfersnaps



M-V Angler schrieb:


> Wer: ich
> Wo: Rerik
> wann: 18.01.2015, 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr
> Methode/Köder: Belly-Boat / Pilker, Gummifisch
> Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4 - 7,5 m
> Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Schnee, Regen / Süd 4 / 2ºC
> Anzahl der Fische: 0
> Art der Fische: -
> Größen: -
> Besonderheiten: nur Seesterne und Seegras blieben am Haken hängen


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich war westlich des Zauns unterwegs. Morgen werde ich es wieder versuchen.


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Bin am Die. in der Nähe unterwegs. Die Dorsche stehen gerade wie gestapelt um die 5m Tiefe.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Malla
Petri Heil zum tollen Fang. Habe auch vermutet daß da jetzt gut was geht. Wie weit fährst Du da ungefähr raus?

@M-V Angler
Seesterne sind eigendlich immer ein gutes Zeichen für die richtige Dorschstelle. Bei Seegras hatte ich noch nie Dorsch, aber bei dem nicht schleimigen rotbraunen Algen (weiß nicht wie die heißen) und da wo Miesmuscheln sind habe ich immer gut gefangen. Im Winter ging bei mir immer die orange Beifängerfliege sehr gut (die "Bratpfannenfüller"). Wenn sie Krebse fressen geht die Fliege meiste besser als Pilker oder Blinker


----------



## Malla

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Nicht weit, wenn der Sand vom Mischgrund abgelöst wird fang ich an in fahre sehr langsam aktiv weiter bis ich sie finde. Gestern so ab 150m . Nie weiter als ca 300m


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

das ist aber dicht. Aber stimmt schon manchmal fischt man auch hinter den Leos. Sollte vielleicht auch mal wieder dichter vor Land versuchen.


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Heute gab es in Rerik 4 Dorsche (50 - 57 cm lang). Anfangs hatte ich es vergeblich mit Snaps und Springerfliege versucht, dann den Snaps gegen einen Gladsax ausgetauscht. Nachdem ich auf Gummifisch und Pilker gewechselt hatte, ließen sich die Dorsche zum Mitkommen überreden. In den Dorschmägen habe ich Krabben gefunden.
Ich war von 10.30 - 14.30 Uhr dort. Besuch vom Wasserschutz hatte ich auch noch. 
Mit mir waren auch noch ein paar Bootsangler auf gleicher Höhe unterwegs. 
Nächstes Mal versuch' ich's zur Abenddämmerung.


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Ich
Wo: Börgerende
wann:20.01.2015 (10-12Uhr Wachturm, 14-16Uhr am blauen Boot)
Methode/Köder: Jiggen/Blinkern  8cm Kopyto or/sw, 25gr Snaps
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4-7m / ca 250-500m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: bedeckt, 2bf süd, Luft 2° und Wasser 4°
Anzahl der Fische:13 (7 entnommen)
Art der Fische: Leo`s
Größen: 40-55cm
Besonderheiten: Fische standen nur vereinzelt und die Größen sind durchwachsen. Einen 45`er musste ich abschlagen, weil er schlecht gehakt war. Vormittag 10 Fische, davon 6 zu glitschig.
Nachmittags 3 Fische Ü50.

Allen, die es noch probieren wollen, wünsche ich Petri Heil und viel Spaß!


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Coole Bilder!
Dickes Petri!#6
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ M-V Angler:
Gratulation zu den guten Fischen! Es lohnt sich also raus zu fahren. Dummerweise liege ich gerade mit Grippe im Bett :-( Vielleicht nächstes WE

@ bukare:
tolle Fotos tolle Fische! Was ist das für ein BB? Macht auf den Bildern einen robusten Eindruck!


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Danke Euch beiden!|rotwerden
Das Belly ist ein Mac Fishing "Hi & Dry" DXL II und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. War ein Ausstellungsstück bei meinem Dealer vor Ort und er wollte bloß 250 € dafür. Hat mir meine Frau dann gleich zu Weihnachten geschenkt.:vik::k

http://www.hechtverrueckt.de/2014/08/23/mac-fishing-hi-dry-dxl-ii-belly-boot/


----------



## paling

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

na das sind doch gute Nachrichten,hoffe das ich ab morgen in Boltenhagen auch Glück habe,Petri Euch Allen!!!#6#h


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

#h...@paling, 

 dann wünsche ich dir gute Kontakte! An welcher Stelle möchtest du denn einsteigen?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Das Boot kenne ich nicht. Noch nie davon gehört. Sicher ganz neu auf dem Markt.  Sieht solide aus. Ist ziemlich schwer?


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Bondex

Nee, das Boot hat schon einen Nachfolger! Wiegt lt. Angabe 7kg.
Ob das viel für ein Belly ist? #c
http://www.obooto.de/bellyboote/mac-fishing/index.php


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ich habe das nirgends im Web gefunden


----------



## penny

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Bondex: Das Belly wird leider nicht mehr produziert, hab zum Glück noch eines ergattern können :vik: 
Es gibt aber eine Nachfolgemodell (Hi & Dry DLX Pro) mit noch besseren Schläuchen und Ventilen, allerdings rufen die dafür auch 499Euronen |bigeyes auf, vorher waren es um die 300€. Mit viel Glück bekommt man das alte Belly noch über ebay.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Es hat also doch Schläuche. Dachte das wäre nur Aussenhülle wie bei einem Schlauchboot also diese dicken stabilen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Ich finde den Preis für das hy & dry pro total übertrieben.
Klar  gibt es Erneuerungen aber das haben andere auch .
Das Guideline Drifter hat auch PU Schläuche und ist 200 Euro günstiger .
Für 500 Euro bekommt man schon ein fettes Outcast  oder gleich ein Schlauchboot.

Also mal schauen welches Belly es 2015 wird


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Mein bei weitem schlechtestes Belly-Ergebnis. Ist aber auch mein erster Winter. Trotzdem ein toller Tag. :m

Wo: Ost Fehmarn
wann:Heute 11 - 15 Uhr 
Methode/Köder:Gummi, Blinker, Fliege, Pilker
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4 - 10m; 50 - 200m (grobe Schätzung) 
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Ablandiger Wind; 4 - 5 bft, 1°C
Anzahl der Fische: Ein Dorsch
Größen: ca. 55 cm

War noch einer unterwegs?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Du bist ja hardcore bei 4-5 und ablandig hätte ich mich nicht ins BB getraut. Ein Dorsch ist nicht doll aber immerhin ein brauchbarer Fisch! Besonders in der Entfernung zum Land. Ich hätte die weiter draußen vermutet. Wo warst Du denn? Staberhuk? Biß kam auf Fliege?


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Fischnix schrieb:


> Mein bei weitem schlechtestes Belly-Ergebnis. Ist aber auch mein erster Winter. Trotzdem ein toller Tag. :m
> 
> Wo: Ost Fehmarn
> wann:Heute 11 - 15 Uhr
> Methode/Köder:Gummi, Blinker, Fliege, Pilker
> Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 4 - 10m; 50 - 200m (grobe Schätzung)
> Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Ablandiger Wind; 4 - 5 bft, 1°C
> Anzahl der Fische: Ein Dorsch
> Größen: ca. 55 cm
> 
> War noch einer unterwegs?


Moin, 

dein erster und evtl. letzter Winter wenn du weiter so fahrlässig bist.Bei Windstärke 4-5 mit dem Belly raus ist echt total daneben|rolleyes.Das ist ein Meer und kein See bei dir in Hamburg.Schonmal was von Strömungen und Wellen gehört?Wenn du bei diesen Temperaturen baden gehst bist du schneller tot als du bis 10 zählen kannst mal übertrieben formuliert.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

moinsen, bei ablandig 4-6 fahren wir auch...mit zb steilküste, oder wald im nacken...nur halt nicht weit raus, höchstens 100-200m...

strömung kann man immer haben und wellen gibt´s in der situation nicht.
nur die kälte ist fies, wenn da irgendetwas passiert ist man auch bei 100m und mit schwimmweste verloren(wenn man nicht gerade nen trocki trägt)


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Hi,

aber bei 200m Entfernung zum Ufer schützt die Steilküste ja auch nicht mehr wirklich.Und wenn der Wind mal dreht?Also ich finde es fahrlässig mit dem Belly bei solchen Winden.Aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

wenn der wind dreht(oder unangekündigt sehr schnell und heftig aufbrist) muss man halt so schnell wie möglich an land...bei 100-200m geht das ja sehr fix.

wir hatten es mal, dass an einem windstillen tag(vorhersage von 3 seiten war 2-3 aus sw-also schräg ablandig bei uns) der wind plötzlich auf nw(auflandig) drehte und mit 5-6, in böen mehr...pustete.
wir waren ca 500m weit draußen und sind sofort in richtung land gepaddelt...da waren die wellen schon ekelig für´s belly, sind n "bißchen" nass geworden...

ist zwar selten, kann aber immer und überall passieren...
(wenn man so rangeht haben bellys nichts auf flüssen, großen seen und der ostsee zu suchen...trotzdem passiert nur sehr selten etwas...mir sind nur 1-2fälle bekannt)


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

war schon obere grenze für bb. habe selber ein poton und ein schlauchi mit ersten fahre ich nur bis 3 bft und mit zweiten bis 5 bft raus.mfg  
p.s.: ach ja wen mit bb in seenot kommst darfste den einsatz selber bezahlen. und für das geld kannste dir ein gutes gebrauchtes schlauchi oder ein kleines neu kaufen.


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

OOHH Jesus, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit. 

Kurz zur Erklärung: 
Die angegebenen Ablandigen 4 - 5 bft habe ich im Nachhineien bei Windfinder abgelesen. In Katharinenhof mit dem Steilufer und dem Wald an der Küste jederzeit zu beherschen und es ist locker 1 bft abzuziehen. Da ich keinen Windmesser dabei hatte, bitte ich diese Ungenauigkeit zu entschuldigen. |rolleyes  

Über die Gefahr der Nutzung des Belly´s auf der Ostsee bin ich mir durchaus bewusst.

Irgendwie fällt mir gerade Gefahr von Rio Reiser ein ...


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wenn du Neuling bist fahre sicherheitshalber nicht allein raus.  Nimm jemand mit Erfahrung mit und achte immer auf ablandige Strömungen. Wenn du merkst das es dich raus zieht nicht lange fackeln und sofort zurück Richtung Land. Und bei kaltem Wasser immer Wellen meiden!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

fährt einer von Euch in den nächsten Tag hoch nach Fehmarn?


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

gestern mit neuen schlauchi los gewesen.
zu zwei  ca 40 dorsche alle zwischen 55 - 78 cm.
10 entnommen, rest spattelt wie durch die See.
leider keine mefo erwischt.
westküste von oh.
mfg mefofänger


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Ich war gestern mal kurz über Mittag mit dem Belly Boat vor Rerik unterwegs. Außer einem Dorsch bei 7,5 m Tiefe, der ausgeschlitzt ist, kann ich nichts vermelden. Vom Ufer bis 10 m Tiefe, habe ich Wobbler, Pilker, Gummifische und Blinker jeweils mit Springerfliege (Garnelenimitat) angeboten. Außer meine Wenigkeit waren noch ein Watangler und zwei Kleinboote (allerdings Richtung Kühlungsborn) im bzw. auf dem Wasser.


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Gestern war ich 15:00 - 19:00 Uhr mit dem Kajak vor Rerik unterwegs. Mit Pilker, Heringsvorfach und Blinker konnte ich 7 Dorsche (alle im Tiefenbereich 6,5 - 7,5 m, tiefer und flacher gab es keinen Kontakt) zum Mitkommen überreden. Ein paar Nemos sind mir vor dem Kajak noch vom Haken gesprungen und haben sich für nächstes Jahr mit mir verabredet.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Schade und ich kann nicht rausfahren weil mein Auto aufgegeben hat. Aber vielleicht ist ja jemand aus Hamburg daran interessiert mich mitzunehemn. Ich würde dann mein Boot (5PS) zur Verfügung stellen. Man bräuchte also einen Kombi (Ford Focus reicht).


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

war schon wieder jemand draußen? Das Wetter war mir zu windig aber morgen sollte es klappen. Weiß noch nicht wo es im Moment am besten geht. Vielleicht gibt mir ja noch jeman einen Tip für morgen?


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin!
Heute von 12.00-14.30 Uhr zu zweit 23 Dorsche von 50-63 cm.
Hat super Spaß gemacht, Dorsche waren angriffslustig und fett vollgefressen mit Krabben!
 Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Petri Bellyangler #h
Sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. Ich werde am Freitag meine Saison eröffnen. Anfang Mai bin ich für ein paar Tage länger oben und dann werde ich mal mit Naturködern auf Platte gehen. Ich will unbedingt mal mit Pose vom Belly angeln.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Bellyangler
Petri Heil!
Wo warst Du denn unterwegs? Wie weit warst Du draußen und womit hast Du gefischt?#c

Ich selber war auf Fehmarn gestern und nicht einen Dorsch, die anderen auch alle nix Leopardiges

Wer: Timo und ich
Wo: Westermarkelsdorf Fehmarn
wann: 16-22.00 
Methode/Köder: Schleppen nix, Blinkern nix Buttlöffel mit Watti gut
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:  5m, 700m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne. 3-4 Ost 6°C Luft 3°C Wasser
Anzahl der Fische: 11
Art der Fische: Butt und Schollen
Größen: gute Dinger siehe Fotos
Besonderheiten: Wenn sie bissen dann sofor und gierig eine Scholle am Haken wurde von einer weiteren guten bis zum Kescher begleitet, diese blieb sogar noch eine Weile an der Oberfläche, hat wohl auf ihren Kumpel gewartet #c|kopfkrat


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Dir natürlich auch ein fettes Petri, Bondex.#6

Schöne Strecke habt ihr da hingelegt. Bei uns ist das Wasser schon bei 6°C und die Leo`s schon dichter. Den Buttlöffel hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm, immer nur an die Posenangelei auf Butt gedacht. Vielleicht werde ich das noch mal bis Mai überdenken.|kopfkrat  Dann haben die Platten vielleicht auch wieder ein wenig mehr auf den Rippen. 
Danke für die schönen Bilder und den Bericht.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Bukare
Danke! Wo angelst Du denn? 
Bei uns scheint der Dorsch im Moment ausgestorben zu sein. Weiß nicht wie weit man dafür jetzt rausfahren muß und wo ich danach suchen soll.


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Bondex
Ich bin immer westlich von Rostock unterwegs. 
Lt. BSH hat das Wasser da schon 6º und war in diesem Winter auch nicht so richtig unten. Bei uns gehen langsam über den Grund gezuppelte Gummis sehr gut. Ich fahre immer 300 - 700m raus und habe dann bei 4-7m schöne Muschelfelder und Pflanzenbewuchs. Wenn ich ab und zu einen Hänger habe, bin ich richtig.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Bellyangler , 

Warst Du wie Dein Name mit dem BB auf Dorsch ????
ich bin so heiss auf Bellyboot fahren und angeln  
gruss Michi


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ Bellyangler
> Petri Heil!
> Wo warst Du denn unterwegs? Wie weit warst Du draußen und womit hast Du gefischt?#c
> 
> Ich selber war auf Fehmarn gestern und nicht einen Dorsch, die anderen auch alle nix Leopardiges
> 
> Wer: Timo und ich
> Wo: Westermarkelsdorf Fehmarn
> wann: 16-22.00
> Methode/Köder: Schleppen nix, Blinkern nix Buttlöffel mit Watti gut
> Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:  5m, 700m
> Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne. 3-4 Ost 6°C Luft 3°C Wasser
> Anzahl der Fische: 11
> Art der Fische: Butt und Schollen
> Größen: gute Dinger siehe Fotos
> Besonderheiten: Wenn sie bissen dann sofor und gierig eine Scholle am Haken wurde von einer weiteren guten bis zum Kescher begleitet, diese blieb sogar noch eine Weile an der Oberfläche, hat wohl auf ihren Kumpel gewartet #c|kopfkrat



Moin Bondex!
Wenn ich hier den Fangplatz poste, kannste sicher sein, dass der Fischer am nächsten Tag die Bucht mit Netzen vollknallt.
Deshalb nur über PN oder ihr sucht die Stellen selbst.
Am Freitag wollen wir noch mal raus. Mal sehen, was geht!
Gruß BA


----------



## basstid

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Bondex. Ich war auch schon mal im Frühjahr windbedingt in WMD. Nada. Andere Seite war deutlich besser. Egal wo man da zu Wasser geht. Um Sonnenauf- und Untergang ist es immer am Besten. Da reichen 5m Wasser unter dem Kiel dicke aus.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ja in Staberhuk war´s absolut nicht möglich diesmal. Uns in Westermarkelsdorf kenne ich mich nicht so dolle aus. Man muß da viel weiter raus habe ich den Eindruck um auf tiefes Wasser zu kommen. Allerdings hatte ich einige Male Muscheln drann und das ist ja meistens nicht verkehrt, allerdings auf 2m Tiefe und bei Sonnenschein ist da dann natürlich kein Dorsch.
Wei jemand was zur Zeit in Haffkrug so geht? Da hatte ich früher mal ganz ordentlich gefangen.


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer:  ich
Wo: B`ende
wann: Heute 11:30 - 13:30 Uhr und 14:15 - 16:15 Uhr 
Methode/Köder:Ultra langsames Faulenzen, Gufi 10cm orange-schwarz getigert
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 2,5 - 7m max 700m 
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne pur. 2 NO 16°C Luft 6,5°C Wasser
Anzahl der Fische: 4
Art der Fische: Leos
Größen: 52-59cm
Besonderheiten: Geiles Wetter zum Saisonstart! Vormittags bis 5m Tiefe nur einen Biß gehabt. Nachmittags weiter raus und gleich zwei schöne abgegriffen und zum Feierabend beim Reinpaddeln noch einen 200m vorm Ufer aufgesammelt. Fiese Seitenströmung machte das Paddeln recht anstrengend. Meine Frau war zum ersten mal mit und hatte auch einen schönen Strandtag.:l

Insgesamt  nur vier Bisse gehabt und alle verwandelt, obwohl einer drei mal nachfassen musste.|supergri


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Bukare
Was ist B´ende?


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ich denke mal gemeint ist brögerende.mfg mefofänger


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ich denke mal gemeint ist brögerende.mfg mefofänger


Japp. Börgerende ist gemeint.:m


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

das kenne ich nicht, muß mal googeln wo das liegt


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

übrigens
Wer: Mikele und ich
Wo: Dazendorf
wann: 17- 2.00 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Pilken mit Snaps und Beifängerfliegem Buttlöffel mit Watti
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 3-15m, 700m-2 km
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne. 1-3 Ost 12°C Luft 5°C Wasser
Anzahl der Fische: 20
Art der Fische: Butt und Schollen
Größen: klein bis OK


----------



## mefofänger

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> übrigens
> Wer: Mikele und ich
> Wo: Dazendorf
> wann: 17- 2.00 Uhr
> Methode/Köder: Pilken mit Snaps und Beifängerfliegem Buttlöffel mit Watti
> Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 3-15m, 700m-2 km
> Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne. 1-3 Ost 12°C Luft 5°C Wasser
> Anzahl der Fische: 20
> Art der Fische: Butt und Schollen
> Größen: klein bis OK



und keine dorsche???? mfg


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin!
Samstag von 8.00-12.00 Uhr so gut wie keinen Dorschkontakt, lediglich ein 55er und ein Aussteiger! #d
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

nö keine Dorsche


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Hassan und ich
Wo: Staberhuk Fehmarn Ostküste
wann: 21.04.2015 
17- 22.00 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Pilken mit Snaps und Beifängerfliegem Buttlöffel mit Watti Gufis
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 5-9m,  ca 400m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne. 3-4 West 10°C Luft 7°C Wasser
Anzahl der Fische: 16 10-15 kleine released
Art der Fische:15 Dorsch 1 Butt
Größen: 40-59 cm

Eine Doublette Dorsch Butt. Eine Doublette Seestern einer oben einer unten Sonst keinen weiteren Seestern gerissen.


----------



## Hechtbeisser

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin,
wollte auch mal mit meinem BB auf der Ostsee Dorsche und Butt angeln gehen. Hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. Gibt es von Boltenhagen bis Großenbrode Bereich die für einen Anfänger geeignet sind? Würde mich auch gerne mal jemanden anschließen wollen.
Gruß Hechtbeisser


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

als Anfänger besser nicht alleine rausfahren. Nimm Dir jemanden mit der das Gewässer gut kennt. Die Ostsee kann sehr gefährlich sein, besonders für BBAngler. Es gibt tückische Ströhmungen und auch Wind ist nicht ohne. Das geht manchmal so schnell daß sich das Wetter ändert. Darum fahre ich jetzt nicht mehr mit dem BB sondern mit meinem Motorschlauchboot. Ist immer noch gefährlich genug.


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Schwager und ich
Wo: B`ende
wann: Gestern 13:30 - 17:30 Uhr  
Methode/Köder:Faulenzen, GuFi 10cm orange-schwarz getigert
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 2,5 - 4m / max 400m 
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: erst bewölkt dann Sonne pur./ 3-2 NO-SO, 13°C Luft, 10°C Wasser
Anzahl der Fische: um die 20 (die Hälfte entnommen)
Art der Fische: Leos
Größen: 40-62 cm 
Besonderheiten: Fische standen z.T. dicht unter Land und Köderführung war egal. Hab nach der ersten Runde beim Aussteigen noch ne Rolle im Wasser gemacht, war aber nicht mal zu kalt mit nassen Ärmeln weiterzumachen.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Oh
Petri Heil! zum tollen Fang. Da sieht man mal wieder wie schnell man zu weit draußen fischen kann. Ich hoffe Du erkältest Dich nicht!
Habt ihr Beifänger gefischt?


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> Oh
> Petri Heil! zum tollen Fang. Da sieht man mal wieder wie schnell man zu weit draußen fischen kann. Ich hoffe Du erkältest Dich nicht!
> Habt ihr Beifänger gefischt?



Petri Dank!
Ne keine Beifänger. Mit Watbüx und Blinker wäre man schon an die Leo`s rangekommen, so dicht waren sie. Am Do. geht es erst mal für ein paar Tage zum brandeln und Belly darf auch mit. Ich will endlich mit Wattis auf Butt gehen. Hoffentlich sind sie nicht mehr ganz so mager.


----------



## Waveman

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Sonntag Nachmittag in Dahme haben uns die ersten Hornis das Mefo Angeln "vermasselt" . Selbst mit den Dorschen wollte das, bei richtig guten Bedingungen, nicht wirklich klappen. Nur ein Kleiner der natürlich wieder schwimmt... Vielleicht hätten wir noch bis in die Dunkelheit fischen sollen, waren aber durch ... Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin,

wir waren gestern von 17-20 Uhr unterwegs. Anfangs viele Kleine, ab 18 Uhr auch "vernünftige" Größen zwischen 45-55. 
Insgesamt zu zweit ca. 50 Dorsche, wovon wir knapp 20 mitgenommen haben...

Gruß

Bellyangler


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Petri
kannst du bitte etwas mehr über deinen Fang berichten?  Was wann wer wo wi und womit...


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> Petri
> kannst du bitte etwas mehr über deinen Fang berichten?  Was wann wer wo wi und womit...



was: Dorsch
wann: 30. April
wer: zu zweit
wo: Ostsee 
womit: Bellyboot (Köder: Gummifisch)

Heute waren wir noch einmal zu zweit mit dem Bellyboot unterwegs. Diesmal um die Mittagszeit, der Wind drehte mehrfach, Strömung erst vorhanden, später kaum...es war insgesamt unbeständig und schwieriges Angeln. 

Ingesamt konnten wir 20 Dorsche fangen (alle auf Gummifisch in rot/braun), davon die Hälfte zurück. Durchschnittsgrößen erneut 45-55. 

Zu Beginn gabs noch eine schöne 50er Meerforelle (zweiter Wurf #6), allerdings auf Blinker, eine weitere im Drill verloren und eine dritte als Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze...

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Donnerstag:
Um 10 Uhr in Dahme, Höhe Mutter-Kind-Heim ins Wasser. Extrem trübes Wasser, viel Kraut aber kaum Wind oder Welle! Direkt bei der Ankunft hat ein Angler mit Spiro schön gesilbert! Feiner Fisch! 
Fisch war da und sehr nah unter Land. Aktiv fischen null Kontakt, einfach auf Grund laufen lassen brachte sehr Spitze Bisse. Fische überdurschnittlich klein. Lediglich 4 um die 45!

Dann ein Knall, Schreckmoment denn die Seitennaht war geplatzt! Also leicht nervös und mit 200 Puls zurück Richtung Ufer. Alles gut gegangen aber hätte ich meine normale Distanz von 500-700 m vom Ufer entfernt gefischt, hätte das massiv in die Hose gehen können. #d|wavey:


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

|bigeyes
welches belly fährst du?


----------



## bukare

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Schwager und ich
Wo: Meschendorf am Campingplatz
wann: Do, Fr, Sa 
Methode/Köder:Faulenzen, GuFi 10cm orange-schwarz getigert und Twister Motoroil glitter 10cm am 18gr Kopf
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 2,5 - 4m / max 400m 
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne pur./ 3-1 NW-NO, 13°C Luft, 10°C Wasser
Anzahl der Fische: um die 70 (knappe Hälfte entnommen)
Art der Fische: Leos
Größen: 40-6? cm 
Besonderheiten: schöne Wellen abgeritten,|laola:
                     beste Beißzeit 18-19 Uhr (jeder Wurf ein Treffer)
                     Köderführung ultra Langsam  oder vertikal unter   
                     Belly    80% 42-45cm und ein paar richtige Klopper


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Deichkind
da sieht man mal wieder wie gefährlich das sein kann, sowas wünsche ich wirklich keinem, da haste echt nochmal richtig Glück gehabt! Ändert das jetzt Deine Meinung zum BB-Fischen oder machst Du weiter? Ich glaube da hätte ich mächtig Bammel. Ich habe bisher 3 Boote geschrottet, Gottseidank immer an Land beim Aufpumpen. Darum fahre ich jetzt nur noch mit dem Schlauchi raus weil ich denke das ist einfach stabiler mit seiner dicken Haut. Habe noch nicht gehört das so eines schon mal explodiert ist. Vielleicht geht das nicht wegen dem Gewebe innen oder hat jemand hier schonmal was davon gehört oder gelesen?

@ Bukare
Gratulation, das ist ja ein tolles Ergebnis! Da mußtet ihr ja einige Male zurück zum Strand fahren um die Beute zum Auto zu bringen ;-) Ich hoffe ich komme auch bald wieder ans Wasser bevor die Hornfische da sind...
Wart ihr an der Südküste Richtung Sund oder auf der Ostseite bei Staberhuk oberhalb vom Leuchtturm?


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Dann brauchst Du nicht mehr ans Wasser , die Hornis sind voll da ......


----------



## prion

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

In Rostock waren Sie letzten Fr. auch schon voll da-jeder 2.Wurf Kontakt...


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Bondex

Ne, nicht traumatisiert. Wie gesagt, hätte vielleicht anders ausgesehen wenn ich wie sonst ganz weit draussen gewesen wäre. 

Und der Knall war größer als das Loch! Hatte mit nem Kumpel im Sommer mal ne Tour, wo sich durch die Wärme die Luft so stark ausgedehnt hat, das der Schlauch auf gut 20 Zentimeter geplatzt ist und das BB wie ein Stein gesunken ist. Habe ihn dann inkl. dem  Geraffel an Land gebracht. Aber wenn ich nicht da gewesen wäre …
#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@deichkind,
verrätst du uns mit welchem belly dir das passiert ist(und mit welchem deinem kumpel)???


----------



## Northcoast

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Ahoi..

Mir ist letztes Jahr im November mit dem Guideline-Drifter etwas ähnliches passiert...allerdings eher selbst verschuldet!

Nach dem reinigen (Schlauch einlegen) einen inneren Schlauch beim Test-aufpumpen zum platzen gebracht.
"Naja, i hab ja noch den äusseren" u nächsten Tag raus..

Leider hatte der geplatzte innere Schlauch den äusseren beschädigt, u so verlor i nach dem aufpumpen schleichend Luft so das man es nicht bemerkte.

Nach 2std bei 500-600m dann Schräglage bemerkt..Drucktest...auweia|bigeyes...Hälfte der Luft raus!
So schnell war i nie wieder an land!...u alles ging gut!

Seitdem min. alle 30min Drucktest!!

Blöder Anfängerfehler...aber seit der Aktion bin i noch vorsichtiger!...Belly bleibt Belly!

Sry für Off-topic...Fangbericht gibts Freitag!


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@Observer
Bei der Aktion bei meinem Kumpel war es ein Ron Thompson V-Tube und bei mir der Nachfolger V-Tube von Angeldomäne / Ebay
(heisst dort Seaglider für um und bei 95 EUR)

Meins hielt jetzt aber locker 4 Jahre von daher ist es wohl nicht an der Marke festzumachen. 
#h


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Mit einem  Schlauchboot ist keinem von euch sowas bekannt? 
Wollte am Montag damit vor staberhuk in See stechen. Wie ist da momentan die Welle? Und geht da was mit Fisch?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Björn und Björn
Wo: Datzendorf Heiligenhafen
wann: 12.05.2015 ..... 17-22.30 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Watti am Buttlöffel, Fliege, Blech und Gummi
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 5-6
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Süd 4-5
Anzahl der Fische: 8 mitgenommen 10 released
Art der Fische: nur Dorsch
Größen: bis 55 cm
Besonderheiten: mußten vom verankerten Boot fischen weil die Ströhmung richtig heftig war


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Gestern an der Flensburger Hafenspitze war ordentlich was los! Ein großer Schwarm Köhler war vor Ort und hat Heringe gejagt. So was hab ich noch nicht gesehen, dass Wasser hat förmlich gebrodelt wenn die kleinen Fische aus dem Wasser sprangen und verfolgt wurden und gleichzeitig die Möwen sich welche rausgeholt haben. Ich hab für 17 Fische etwas über ne Stunde gebraucht, dann bin ich wieder nach hause! 

War mal ganz nett!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

klasse! Sind Köhler da die Ausnahme oder kopmmt das öfters mal vor?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer:Wulfi und Björn
Wo: Staberhuk
wann: Vatertag 16.00-23.30 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Watti am Buttlöffel, Fliege, Blech
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: 5-12m,  bis zur Tonne
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: West 3-4
Anzahl der Fische: 20 mitgenommen 30 released
Art der Fische: nur Dorsch
Größen: bis 60 cm
Besonderheiten: Anker direkt am Huk  beim Leuchtturm verloren, der Knoten hatte sich vom Boot gelöst :-(


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Gibt es schon wieder was neues an der Küste? Wollte morgen nochmal nach Staberhuk.


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> klasse! Sind Köhler da die Ausnahme oder kopmmt das öfters mal vor?




Naja. Köhler kann man zwar immer fangen, in den Mengen aber die absolute Ausnahme..... Normalerweise hat man 1-3 oder so....


----------



## shad

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin moin,
 bin vom 28.05. - 08.06. auf Fehmarn. Werde abends 3-4 mal mit dem bb los, bevorzugt Katharinenhof / Klausdorf! Wenn sich jemand mir anschließen möchte - immer gerne! #h
 Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ shad
war gestern da (Staberhuk) brauchbare Dorsche findest Du da im Moment ab 10m Tiefe. Auf BB-Entfernung viele Dorsche zwischen 30 und 40 cm. Butt wird sicher ´ne Nullnummer und Hornfisch scheint auch nicht so recht da zu sein


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

hier mein Bericht
Wer:Björn und Björn
Wo: Staberhuk
wann: 24.05.2015  18.00-0.00 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Watti am Buttlöffel, Fliege, Blech, Gummi
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:7-12m, bis 500 m hinter der Tonne
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur:Ost 1-3
Anzahl der Fische: 10 mitgenommen 10 released
Art der Fische: nur Dorsch
Größen: bis 55 cm
Besonderheiten:Raubender Großfisch an der Oberfläche, entweder große Mefo oder??? 2 Würfe später hatte ich eine gute Mefo am Band, leider knapp vorm Boot verloren. Sonst nur Dorsch bis auf einen Wittling und einen Minibutt beide released


----------



## Streptokokke

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin Moin,
war am Sonntag den 24.05.2015 mit dem BB am Weissenhäuser Strand. Hatte riesen Glück !!!! Fang war i.O., aber Delfine in der Ostsee, und das etwa 2 Std in meiner Nähe und bis auf ca 1 Meter an mich herran, das war Wahnsin. #6

Kleines Video : http://youtu.be/19UWkvvwLDk


----------



## hawken

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Tolles Schauspiel !!
Solange keine Haifische sich verirren... Dann habt ihr aber schlechte Karten mitn Belly:k:k


----------



## Trollegrund

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Geiles Erlebniss! Tolle Aufnahmen!! Besser als eine Kiste voll Dorsch, diese Momente vergisst du nie.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Sehe ich genauso! Einfach wahnsinnig tolle Momente. Das sind eben auch die Momente wofür ich unser Hobby so liebe. Unvergessliche Natureindrücke.:m
TL  Rolf  #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

alter schwede|bigeyes...

ich hätte mir vor schreck bestimmt in die watbüx gemacht


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Du Glücklicher!!!
Ich hatte einmal des Nachts beim Watangeln Besuch von ein paar Schweinswalen, die in unmitterbarer Nähe gejagt haben. Nachdem ich mich aus der Schockstarre gelöst hatte, fand ich es auch wunderbar#hIst schon ein komisches Gefühl, wenn man 100m vom Ufer vor sich hinträumt und dann neben dir etwas Großes auftaucht....
Da wir hier bei den Fängen sind, noch ein Bild aus dem Mai vor ca. 2 Wochen


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Tolle Meerschweinchenforellentrutte!
hätte nie gedacht das in der Ostsee auch Delfine schwimmen. War er alleine oder waren es noch mehr?


----------



## shad

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin moin,  gestern von 18.00 bis 23.00 mit dem bb vor Katharinenhof gefischt. 21 Dorsche von 50 - 67cm durften mit. Ca. 20 unter 50cm released. Fangtiefe war 3 - 7m. 
Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ shad
Gratuliere.
Womit hast Du gefischt? Warst Du alleine los? Sag mal was zum Wetter oben. War da windstill? Nur Dorsch oder gab´s auch Beifang in Form von Hornfisch, Wittling oder Mefo?


----------



## Kev

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Schönes Ding, Shad!!! Gibt's vor Katharinenhof einen Parkplatz- und Einstiegstipp? War noch nie da...


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Durch den Ort fahren, dann geht rechts ein Weg ab der bis zur Ostsee geht. Du kannst dort Parken und das Wasser ist nur noch nen Steinwurf weg, direkt hinter der ersten Baumreihe.


----------



## shad

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin moin,
 ist schon alles richtig mit der Beschreibung zu Katharinenhof von Stichling 63 (bist Du auch der aus dem Fehmarn-Forum?|wavey. Allerdings habe ich mit dem bb die "Bucht der krummen Stöcker" befischt. Ich durfte dort mit dem Auto bis an den Strand fahren (Privatweg unseres Ferienhof-Vermieters). Das ist von der von Stichling beschriebenen Stelle ca. 1500m südlicher. 
 @bondex ich war alleine unterwegs, wir hatten den Abend fast Windstille und nur eine leichte Nordströmung. Beifang gab es nicht, da ich ausschlieslich auf Dorsch fischte. Alles was ü60cm war fing ich an einen Plateau, wo es von 7 auf 3m ging (dachte beim ersten Dorsch, ich hätte einen Hänger...)
 Von 22.00 - 23.00 war fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer in 3-4m ca. 100m vom Ufer weg. Gefischt habe ich hier mit einem Spöket. Im Tieferen mit einem kleinen Twister...
 Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Kev

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wollte heute mal mit dem BB starten. Jemand im Wasser? Hat jemand aktuelle Infos aus Dahme? Ansonsten wird es wohl eher die Insel...


----------



## wulfy3

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin, moin,
war gestern mit dem Belly am Niobestrand von ca. 19-22 Úhr,
Wind und Strömung lau, viel Algenschmodder im Wasser, 
eine Rute mit Buttlöffel und Garnele und eine aktive Spinnrute,
eine schöne 37 cm Scholle auf schwarze Beifängerfliege.
3 schöne ruhige Stunden , nicht geschneidert, sooooo soll Urlaub sein...


----------



## Schlammtaucher

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Ich war gestern mit dem Belly unterwegs auf der FL-Außenförde.

Was soll ich sagen, auf Buttlöfel/Wurm nur eine Platte ein 3  Stunden. Generell hab ich festgestellt das die Ergebisse "ausbaufähig" mit nem Buttlöfel sind...

Wie führt ihr den Löffel? Einfach über den Grund schleifen, oder wie einen Gummifisch jiggen?

Die Stelle (Geltinger Bucht) ist eigentlich gut für Flunder & Co, daran kann es eigentlich nicht leigen...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kev

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Jo… nun habe ich es dann auch endlich mal wieder geschafft. Gestern Nachmittag ihn Dahmeshöved aufgeschlagen. 
BB aufgetackelt und raus auf den Teich. Erster Wurf…Algen. Zweiter Wurf… Algen. Dritter Wurf… usw. Das war nicht so richtig schön. Köder waren nach Auftreffen in Grundnähe umgehend „Algenummantelt“. 
Umgehen konnten man das ganze halbwegs mit einer passiven Rute einen Meter über Grund. Alternativ habe ich nachher einen Beifänger aktiv gefischt und als Wurfgewicht nur ein Birnenblei montiert.
Konnte trotz der widrigen Bedingungen immerhin noch 8 Dorsche Ü45 einsammeln, sowie eine Alulatte, die mir beim Einholen der Montage direkt am Belly auf den Beifänger geknallt ist. Rock ´n Roll.

PS: Beim Fotografieren habe ich mal so richtig schön die Romantiksau in mir raus gekramt!!!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Petri zur BB Tour das liest man doch gerne und gute Tipps mit den Algen ... 
gruss Michi


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



shad schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ist schon alles richtig mit der Beschreibung zu Katharinenhof von Stichling 63 (bist Du auch der aus dem Fehmarn-Forum?|wavey.
> Gruß,
> shad



Jow, der bin ich.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Oh diese Algen sind furchtbar. Ist das um Fehmarn jetzt auch schon so? Da bleibt einem ja fast nur noch das Blinkern im Mittelwasser auf Hornfisch und Mefo.

Normalerweise lasse ich den Buttlöffel am Grund mit 30 cm langem Vorfach und auftreibender Perle geht das wunderbar auf Dorsch und Butt. Hin und wieder hebe ich die Montage langsam an wenn ich die Hände nicht zum Blinkern mit der anderen Rute benutze.


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wo: Rerik
Wann: 21.06.2015; 20.00-23.30 Uhr
Methode/Köder: Gummifisch vom BB
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:5 - 7 m
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: anfangs SW 2 am Schluss Ost 2
Anzahl der Fische: 13 mitgenommen 5 released
Art der Fische: Dorsch
Größen: bis 55 cm
Bei meinem Mitfahrer lief es auch mit Pilker ganz gut.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

war mal wieder jemand am Wasser unterwegs in letzter Zeit? Oder kann man sich das bei den hohen Temperaturen sparen? Beißt der Dorsch da noch und wenn ja auf welcher Tiefe?


----------



## Fisch-Klops

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

letzten Dienstag hatte ich immerhin 5 Dorsche zw. 44 & 50cm in gut 2 Std und noch 4 Kleinere. Ich war zur Dämmerung unterwegs als die Fischis gerade Richtung Ufer gezogen sind, anfangs bei 5m, später bei 2-3m.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

niemand mehr losgewesen in den letzten Tagen?


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Sitze schon in den Start Löchern aber hier in zingst topt noch bis Freitag n Sturm mit Windstärke 8 bis 9 [emoji19]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

los gehen und probieren, habe gemacht, besonders die letzte Woche an bekannten Stellen, alles dabei Silber, Loewen und ab un an mal eine Getigerte.


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Heute geht's los mal schauen was beißt [emoji4]


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

So nach 2 Std nur ein Barsch gebissen auf den Flunder jig [emoji39] 

Hat da evtl nochmal jemand n tip wie ich den richtig führe?

Über den Boden schleifen fkt ja nur bedingt man hebt ihn durchs einkurbeln an.

Hab ihn also quasi gefaulenzt... 


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## RonsWorld

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Hat einer vlt nochn tip wie ich in zingst oder ahrenshoop Plattfisch bekomme ohne wattwürmer?


Grüße Ronny [emoji12]


----------



## pohlk

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

C-Rig mit wattwurmähnlichem Twister in brauntönen.

Dazu gab es auch mal ein Video bei youtube...


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

in Dänemark haben sehr wir gut mit Köderfischen gefangen. die 10 cm langen Fische (Sardinen, Sandaale) werden über Nacht sehr stark mit Salz in einen Eimer gelegt und alles gut durchgemischt. Das Salz zieht richtig das Wasser aus den Fischen. Dann die Brühe abgießen und neues Salz dazu geben, Wieder eine Nacht stehen lassen. am nächsten Tag riechen die Fische richtig fischig!!! die Fische einen Tag schön auf Zeitungspapier in die Sonne legen dann werden sie so lederartig und leicht sodaß sie im Wasser dann auftreiben. die Fische werden in der Mitte geteilt mit einem leicht schrägen Schnitt. Wir haben den Kopf an den oberen und den Schwanz (besseres Stück) an den unteren Haken gemacht. die Köder werden vom Butt sehr gierig genommen. Ideal gerade in Häfen wo viele Fischabfälle im Wasser landen.


----------



## prion

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Schöner Tipp,

ich habe am Sonntag mit gefrosteten Sandaalen (waren auch nicht gerade frisch-stanken schon gut) vor Warnemünde nur sehr sehr bescheidenen Fangerfolg gehabt. Im Vergleich zu Wattwurm wesentlich schlechtere Quote. Konnten nur eine Flunder fangen- sonst Dorsch und Makrele etc. auf Gummifisch, Paternoster und Blinker versucht aber nichts erwischt- die machen alle Urlaub jetzt... ist also sehr Schwierig im Moment


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Prion
wie gesagt das ist eine Ewigkeit her. Wir waren noch Kinder vor über 30 Jahren in DK am Ringköbing Fjord. Vielleicht waren damals noch mehr Platte unterwegs. Seitdem habe ich das auch noch nicht wieder ausprobiert weil man um Fehmarn überall Wattis kaufen kann, oder man buddelt sich selber welche aus.

Vielleicht ist es in Warnemünde im Moment nicht so toll. Um Fehmarn soll es gerade richtig gut laufen, habe ich aber auch nur aus Berichten Anderer. Auf welcher Tiefe hast Du denn gefischt?


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Hey.
War am Mittwoch abend und gestern draußen. Mittwoch schön Ententeich und drei Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60cm. Gefangen mit Gummifish und Blinker. Gestern abgeschneidert bei ganz schön Welle und ziemlich viel Kraut. Alles an der Steilküste vor Ahrenshoop. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Sind die Dorsche noch unter Land?


----------



## prion

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@ Bondex:
Waren so bei 10-11m Tiefe plus Fahrrinne.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ah dann wird die Sache verständlich ;-)


----------



## prion

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Genau, 15 PS und ein begrenztes Zeitfenster machen da erfinderisch...


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

hat jemand aktuelle Infos zu Makrele und Köhler an der heimischen Ostsee? Geht da noch was? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## fetti05

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Ich war am Samstag los.
Wollte meine neue Wathose mal testen.
Habe von 22 bis 0.30 Uhr meine Blinker ohne biss in die Ostsee(ententeich) befördert.
Aber im knietiefen Wasser etwa 10 Meter vom Ufer sehe ich dank Vollmond um mich herum Fische im Wasser.
Leider konnte ich auch von denen keinen an den harken bekommen.
Die hätte ich teoretisch mit dem kescher einsammeln können so na waren die. Sollte aber nicht sein.
Konnte auch nicht erkennen was das für Fische waren


----------



## Eristo

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



fetti05 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag los.
> Wollte meine neue Wathose mal testen.
> Habe von 22 bis 0.30 Uhr meine Blinker ohne biss in die Ostsee(ententeich) befördert.
> Aber im knietiefen Wasser etwa 10 Meter vom Ufer sehe ich dank Vollmond um mich herum Fische im Wasser.
> Leider konnte ich auch von denen keinen an den harken bekommen.
> Die hätte ich teoretisch mit dem kescher einsammeln können so na waren die. Sollte aber nicht sein.
> Konnte auch nicht erkennen was das für Fische waren



----------------------------------------

Wie war denn die geschätzte Größe in etwa? ;+

Ich meine, hättest du sie vermutlich verwerten können, wenn sie denn an den Haken gegangen wären?#:


----------



## ragbar

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



fetti05 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag los.
> Wollte meine neue Wathose mal testen.
> Habe von 22 bis 0.30 Uhr meine Blinker ohne biss in die Ostsee(ententeich) befördert.
> Aber im knietiefen Wasser etwa 10 Meter vom Ufer sehe ich dank Vollmond um mich herum Fische im Wasser.
> Leider konnte ich auch von denen keinen an den harken bekommen.
> Die hätte ich teoretisch mit dem kescher einsammeln können so na waren die. Sollte aber nicht sein.
> Konnte auch nicht erkennen was das für Fische waren



 Meeräschen


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Man sieht auch oft Mefos und keine beißt.Könnte alles mögliche gewesen sein.


----------



## fetti05

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was das war. werde aber am Wochenende nochmal einen versuch starten.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@fetti05 wo war das denn? Und warst Du nochmal los?


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



fetti05 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag los.
> 
> 
> Leider konnte ich auch von denen keinen an den harken bekommen.




https://lektorphilipp.wordpress.com/2010/04/22/vom-harken-und-hacken/


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> @fetti05 wo war das denn? Und warst Du nochmal los?


Alle schnell hin da:q.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ich war gestern vor Staberhuk. Die Welle war aber zu stark für eine Ausfahrt. Trafen dort einen der mit dem Boot dennoch draußen war - der hatte nicht einen Biß. Abends haben wir es versucht mit Blinker vom Land - nichts nur Kraut. Ein Brandungsangler will eine untermaßige Platte gefangen haben. Ich habe es nicht gesehen. Das Wasser ist fast noch Badetemperatur...vielleicht noch einen Monat warten ;-)


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

War niemand mehr am Wasser die letzten Tage?


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer: Markus und ich
Wo: Fehmarn Staberhuk
wann: 27.09.2015
Methode/Köder: Wattwurm und Buttlöffel, Fliege, Gummifisch, Blinker
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer: bis 17 m tief 2,5 km
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur: Sonne/Blutmond 1-3 NW 
Anzahl der Fische: 2 Maßige einen untermaßigen 
Art der Fische: Dorsch
Größen:68, 43
Besonderheiten: Andere Bootsangler hatten gar nichts genau wie  anwesende Brandungsangler oder Blinkerer. Mein großer Dorsch biß gleich zu Beginn gegen 17.00 Uhr sehr weit draußen auf orangeroten Snaps 30gr, die anderen beiden gingen auf Fliege. Ein wenig enttäuscht und mich wundert es gab nicht einen weiteren Biß, nichtmal auf den Buttlöffelköder.#q


----------



## derlippi

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Gestern vom Strand..  Lübecker Bucht... anangeln auf meerforelle...ca. 2 Stunden den Hansen stripper 22g in weiß geworfen... 54cm blankes silber und eine im drill verloren...Fazit: toller erster Tag der Saison. .so kann es weiter gehen...


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Petri Heil. Und dann auch noch vom Ufer! Vielleicht ist die Lübecker Bucht jetzt die bessere Ecke. Die letzten Fehmarnausflüge waren nicht so prall.


----------



## trethupe

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

wer:  nur ich
 Wo:  westlich Nienhagen
 Wann: 7 - 9,30 Uhr
 Was: Watangeln, gefangen nur einen kleinen Hornhecht

 Besonderheiten: ein Netz ca.200 m vom Strand zwischen Heiligendamm und Nienhagen gespannt, abgeerntet durch Kutter KÜH14 .....


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Bondex, fahr nach Dahme und dann nicht so tief, wir fangen momentan wenn der Wind es erlaubt mit dem Belly an allen bekannten Stränden Dorsch und reichlich Butte, selbst die Badestrände von Scharbeutz bis Haffkrug bringen Fisch.


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

keiner schreib oder meldet , dann berichte ich mal kurz 

29.10.2015   15:00 bis 18:00 Uhr

 Wo:Scharbeutz/ Haffkrug , ca. 100 - 200 m vom Strand
 Mit : Belly 
 1. Rute :Seeringler Buttlöffel , 
 2. Rute Gummifisch / Mefoblinker , SDpringerfliege

 Wind : Null  , Wetter traumhaft 

Fishe : 10 gute Butts ( Kutterschollen ) 10 Dorsche um die 45 bis 55 cm , später sehr viele kleine zurück .

Diesmal leider keine Seelache ( +60 er ) , die hatte ich aber am letzten  WE an gleicher Stelle . 

Da waren noch 2 Bellies etwas südlich von uns unterwegs , vielleicht könnt ihr auch mal berichten . 

Petri


----------



## M-V Angler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

01.11.2015 08:00 bis 11:30 Uhr

Wo: Elmenhorst , 2m bis 10 m Tiefe
Mit: Kajak 
1. Rute: Wattwürmer am Buttlöffel
2. Rute: Gummifisch / Mefoblinker / Pilker , Springerfliege

Wind : SW3 später SW4 (deswegen vorzeitig nachhause gefahren) 

Ergebnis : einen Biss (wahrscheinlich Dorsch) ansonsten bin ich schön umher gepaddelt


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Wer:Björn und Björn
Wo: Dahme
wann: 04.11.2015
Methode/Köder: Blinker mit Beifänger orange rot schwarz silber Buttlöffel und Seeringelwürmer
Tiefe/Entfernung zum Ufer:5-12m - 300-2000m 
Wetter/Wind/Temperatur:Süd 1-3
Anzahl der Fische: 12
Art der Fische: 1 Butt, 1 Wittling, Rest Dorsch, ca 10-15 weitere Fische released
Größen:45-55 gut abgewachsen und kampfstark
Besonderheiten: Fische waren schwer zu finden an einigen Spots gab´s Bisse, weite Strecken gar nichts außer Seesternen und Muscheln, leider auch 4 teuere Montagen versenkt :-(


----------



## aesche100

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Hallo
Hier mal ein kleiner Dämpfer für alle Bellyboater. Meines ist Gott sei Dank auf dem Parkplatz explodiert. Morgens ganz normal aufgeblasen, angeplünnt und noch einen kleinen Schnack mit Vereinskollegen gehalten, als es plötzlich knallte und mein bei Vögler gekauftes Bellyboot hatte nur noch eine Seite.Wenn jemand den anderen Schlauch braucht (Ersatzschlauch für Fishcat 4 auch bei Vögler gekauft) kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Soll das ein original Fishcat 4 sein ???? , die Schläuche sehen mir nicht danach aus ,
die sind normalerweise aus klaren PVC und wirken auch wesentlich dicker .-
Ich fahre das Fish Cat 4 seit 11 Jahren  bis jetzt 2 neue Schläuche , aber beide mit minimalen Löchern an der Naht , Luftverlust auch auf dem Wasser minimal .
Schläuche entweder bei Kalle in Neustadt oder direkt bei Rudi Heger , die haben die Originalen . Bei mir gibt jetzt langsam die Außenhaut auf , aber das ist nach 
den Betriebsstunden auch ok ....


----------



## Samsoe-Killer

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir ein Boot von Berkley (Ripple) zugelegt. Das ist komplett aus Schlauchboot-Material, hat zwei Kammern mit Sicherheitsventil und ist äußerst stabil. Allerdings auch etwas schwerer und damit auch anstrengender zu fahren, ist mir die Sicherheit aber wert!


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier mal ein kleiner Dämpfer für alle Bellyboater. Meines ist Gott sei Dank auf dem Parkplatz explodiert. Morgens ganz normal aufgeblasen, angeplünnt und noch einen kleinen Schnack mit Vereinskollegen gehalten, als es plötzlich knallte und mein bei Vögler gekauftes Bellyboot hatte nur noch eine Seite.Wenn jemand den anderen Schlauch braucht (Ersatzschlauch für Fishcat 4 auch bei Vögler gekauft) kann sich bei mir melden.



Moin....Wie dolle pumpst du das Belly immer auf..? 
Gruß vom Fischland


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Meins ist auch explodiert, beim Aufpumpen auch an Land, seit dem fahre ich nicht mehr mit Bellybooten auf die Ostsee raus, ist mir zu gefährlich geworden, aber auch wegen Ströhmung/Wind....Als ich noch jung war habe ich darüber nie nachgedacht. Wenn dann käme für mich auch nur noch ein richtig stabiles wie das rote von Berkley in Frage


----------



## aesche100

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin....Wie dolle pumpst du das Belly immer auf..?
> Gruß vom Fischland


Habe das Belly immer so aufgepumpt, dass ich den Schlauch nur ein wenig mit dem Finger eindrücken kann. Mei altes Ron Thompson hat auch lange gehalten.Da wurden die Nähte porrös. Dass aber der Stoff mitten durchreißt ist ein no go!#q
Hab mir das von Berkley geholt. Das hält hoffentlich länger.


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Hier gebe ich nun mal auch meinen Senf dazu. Man muss wissen, dass gerade im Sommer sich die Luft im BB erheblich ausdehnt. Daher im Sommer eher weniger aufpumpen und im Winter etwas mehr. Habe es in beide Richtungen erlebt. Im Winter rausgefahren und das Gefühl gehabt, der Schlauch hätte ein Loch und abgebrochen und im warmen Auto war das teil dann wieder schön prall!Im Sommer dagegen hat es das V-Tube von RT von meinem Kumpel explosionsartig zerfledert, weil sich die Luft einfach zu doll ausgedehnt hat.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@aesche100
Toller Fang. Wie bekommt man das Boot bei dem Gewicht überhaupt noch gestrampelt?!!! Oder hast einen Außenboarder dran? Manche haben ja sogar Echolot auf dem BB ;-)


----------



## aesche100

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Bondex schrieb:


> @aesche100
> Toller Fang. Wie bekommt man das Boot bei dem Gewicht überhaupt noch gestrampelt?!!! Oder hast einen Außenboarder dran? Manche haben ja sogar Echolot auf dem BB ;-)




He,he! Mußt nur aufpassen, dass die Schwimmblase heil bleibt. Wenn die platzt ist es wie ein Driftsack!:q


----------



## Waveman

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin zusammen, wollte Samstag mal wieder, von Land aus, in die Dämmerung reinfischen und ein paar Leos überlisten. War die Tage mal jemand los und hat was zu berichten? Scheinen alle etwas schreibfaul geworden zu sein ...|uhoh:
Gruß Stefan


----------



## shad

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin moin,
haben eine Woche Fehmarn hinter uns, mit dem Kleinboot. Was soll ich sagen: Das Wetter war eine Katastrophe und die Fänge waren auch nicht besser. In einer Woche hatten wir 8 Dorsche und 2 Meerforellen, mit 4 Mann! |kopfkrat Gefischt haben wir vom Staberhuk die gesamte Ostküste hoch, aber es war wie ausgestorben. Ein Angelgerätehändler hat uns den Tipp gegeben, es mal vor Weissenhaus zu probieren, da sollen die Dorsche z.Zt. stehen. Aber da gab es auch nur 1 Dorsch... Mal hoffen, dass das Frühjahr besser wird!
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Meine kürzlich gefangenen Dorsche hatten schon unterschiedlich entwickelte Laichansätze (Rogner).
 Sicher nehmen nicht alle am Laichgeschäft teil und auch nicht alle gleichzeitig. Deshalb werden sich die Vielfraße auch weiterhin die Bäuche mit Tobsen und Krebsen, im küstennahen Bereich, vollschlagen. So lange, wie die Wassertemperatur nicht zu tief abfällt.

 Ich denke, die Fische wollen gefunden werden. Und wenn genug Nahrung da ist, sind die Leos auch vor Ort. Klar, ist auch ne Portion Glück dabei und das wünsche ich allen, die es versuchen.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Ich hatte auch den Eindruck es habe schwer nachgelassen mit den Fängen. Wir angeln doch nicht schlechter als früher. Im Moment ist kein Fisch da und da kann man machen was man will.


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Glaube ich eher weniger, es postet nur keiner mehr seine Fänge, aufgrund der zu erwartenden Kommentare ..........


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

ne die folgen einfach dem salzigeren wasser in die tiefen becken


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*



Waveman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, wollte Samstag mal wieder, von Land aus, in die Dämmerung reinfischen und ein paar Leos überlisten. War die Tage mal jemand los und hat was zu berichten? Scheinen alle etwas schreibfaul geworden zu sein ...|uhoh:
> Gruß Stefan


Kannst ja mal schreiben wie es lief, überlege Montag spontan ein wenig mit dem Blinker vom Land mein Glück zu versuchen wenn das Wetter passt. Bin leider nur Mitfahrer und auf die Fahrer angewiesen, die eigentlich nur ihren Wohnwagen nach den Stürmern kontrollieren wollen. Aber bei guten Wetter lassen die sich bestimmt zu einem ausgedehnten Strandspaziergang überreden.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

@angelnrolfman
ich denke für gute Berichte kassiert man doch sicher nur gute KLommentare, oder? Wir sind doch alle irgendwie auf Tips angewiesen wo und wie gerade was geht. Ich finde gute Infos immer klasse


----------



## Erdmännchen

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Bei mir ging heute leider gar nichts, war ein perfektes Wetter. Um einen Strandspaziergang zu machen. Blauer Himmel, absolute Windstille, Ostsee hatte weniger Wellen als eine Badewanne und ein ausgebüchstes Galloway Rind war auch zu beobachten. 1-2 Stündchen geblinkert, keinen Zupfer, trotzdem ein schöner Tag in Rosenfelde. Nur schade, dass Kum Luk schon geschlossen hat^^


----------



## Brutzlaff

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Gestern mal wieder in Kitzeberg gewesen, erst ne kurze Weile mitm Belly versucht, war aber bei Windstärke 4 zu anstrengend.
Dann noch mit der Watbüx reingestellt und nen schönen 56er Dorsch verhaftet.... Mehr war aber leider nicht zu holen...


----------



## KillBabyKill

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Moin Moin,
 Nachdem ich nun ein Jahr nen Belly habe, hab ich es Gestern zum ersten Mal geschafft es auch zu benutzen.
 Ich war vor Börgerende im Wasser und hatte in 1 1/2h 3 schöne Dorsche von 47/59/60cm.
 Klasse Sache.
 Ein Kajakangler und einige Boote waren auch noch unterwegs.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Brandung/Watangeln 2015*

Petri Heil! Das ist doch ein toller Jahresausklang. Ich muß noch bis nächstes Jahr ohne Salzwasserluft auskommen --- bleibt nur der Forellenpuff für morgen


----------

